# If you've ever wanted to try a wheel marking gauge....



## AUBrian

I don't know about yours, but I have the same gauge and was a bit disspointed with the wheel and connection. On a wheel marking gauge, as I understand it, the wheel itself is supposed to be tight, and not turn. On mine, not only is the wheel loose, it actually has a little play, so I'm concerned about getting a straight line. Not only that, I've tried to tighten it up, and the screw is either too tight or bottomed out, so it won't get any tighter.

That being said, I do like the weight, the graduations, and if I could get the issues with the cutting blade worked out, it'd be quite nice.


----------



## Ken90712

I have one that is chrome with no incraments or markings and has served me well for a cpl yrs. Thx for the review.


----------



## Bsmith

I too purchased the same one and am very happy with it. Thanks for the tip (3) to protect the blade. I didn't realize that and kinda wondered how I would protect it. Keep sharing.


----------



## RandyMorter

I picked the unit up as well and like it. I have used others in the past with a fixed marker (for metal machining). I think I like this better in wood since it leaves an indentation whereas the fixed unit would cut or scrape the wood. That is, as long as there's no play. Mine doesn't seem to have play in the marker.

I agree with the graduations. I wish it was easier to set them too, like if there was a window in the head with a pointer, or better yet if there was a digital read out. That said, I tend not to use the graduations for the final mark anyway. I get it close, mark a test piece, then measure the mark, adjusting as necessary. Then I can transfer the marks as necessary. It's great for making multiple marks on many pieces.

My other complaint is that it's sometimes hard to see the marks.

But for the price, I was glad to add this to my shop too!

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Flocktothewall

I too have this marking gauge and my cutting wheel is also very loose with no more room for the screw to tighten.

I notice that when I use it though it doesn't seen to produce a wavy line but rather a straight line despite the wheel having a wobble.


----------



## Jimi_C

This is another item I've had for over a year, and it suits my needs well. I don't mind the graduations, because I never measure - I always set the depth based on whatever board's I'm joining.

@Luke - most likely because the bevel on the cutter causes it to pull away from the fence when cutting, keeping it tight against the screw.


----------



## ic3ss

I looked at this same gauge at Rockler and the two things that kept me from buying it were the movement of the fence on the shaft was not smooth at all, and the screw holding on the cutting wheel is a button head. This makes in impossible to take an accurate measurement from a 90 degree surface. Veritas makes this same gauge and have both of these issues solved. The cutting wheel is beveled to accept a counter sink screw so the wheel's cutting surface is at the outtermost edge of the shaft. The movement is also much smoother. The Veritas costed me $36 plus shipping, but it's a better tool. The Rockler for $7.50 is not bad, it just didn't work for me.

Made in China. . . . . sigh.


----------

